# Sennheiser EW112 vs EW122



## PadawanGeek (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Guys.

For the youth ministry at my church, we are going to need to get some lavaliere mics. We could like to get two Sennheiser wireless lavaliere mics. It is going to be clipped on the person for some skits and for the talk (or sermon, or message, whatever... ). Should we get the omni EW 112 G2 or the cardioid EW 122 G2?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stantonsound (Jun 8, 2007)

If feedback is going to be a problem, go with the cardioid. The pattern is pretty good and is a little more resistant to feedback than the omni. I prefer omni's for my lavs. I think that it gives a more natural sound. For instance, with a cardioid, if the speaker turns their head away from the mic element, the sound will fade. This occurs less with the omni's.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jun 8, 2007)

The stage is very small, so do you think that we should go cardioid?


----------



## SHARYNF (Jun 8, 2007)

the issue is not stage size but speaker placment vs the mics, and also what sort of monitoring system you are using if any on stage
Sharyn


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jun 9, 2007)

We don't have monitors, but the speakers are about 10-20 ft away from the person that would be wearing the mic.


----------



## stantonsound (Jun 9, 2007)

About 95% of feedback problems can be taken care of with proper eq and speaker/monitor placement. The other 5% is room acoustics and other anomalies. If you have a chance, try both and see which you like better. Personally, I like the Omni's, but there are people that like the others. If I had my choice, I would skip both and use headsets/earworn mics (Countryman, AKG, etc...)

In the end, it is whatever will give you the sound that YOU want.


----------

